# Do I really need some kind of termite protection?



## OhioHomeDoctor (Sep 27, 2011)

Get more opinions or maybe diy.


----------



## Drywallhelp (Jul 22, 2011)

OhioHomeDoctor said:


> Get more opinions or maybe diy.


For sure, I'm hoping someone in this forum can send me in the right direction. I wouldn't want to do it myself. I have angies list, that seems to work for me. I was looking for at least some ideas on how to get some protection.. not for $2000. 

Orkin said they are the mercedes of termite control, I said according to your pricing I agree


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

What part of the country are you in? I ask that to determine what types of termites would/could be a threat there. Basement, slab, crawl, combination? If so, what are the foundation walls. Floor joists present? Do you have access to inspect underneath?

What type of treatment did they propose? Subterranean soil treatment or a baiting system? By the price quoted, I suspect the bait system. That is expensive everywhere and does require continuous follow-up service. I’ve only performed sub-soil treatment for subterranean termites. If drywood termites are a threat, then I won’t be much help. If sub-termites are the potential issue, then Termidor would be an excellent choice. Do you have termites? How did Orkin get involved? A soil treatments longevity depends on many factors that I don’t want to address until more info. 

If your wood is “treated”, what was it treated with? Do you have any paperwork/labels/chemical info on it? What was the “target” of the treatment? Insects? Fungus?


----------



## Drywallhelp (Jul 22, 2011)

PAbugman said:


> What part of the country are you in? I ask that to determine what types of termites would/could be a threat there. Basement, slab, crawl, combination? If so, what are the foundation walls. Floor joists present? Do you have access to inspect underneath?
> 
> What type of treatment did they propose? Subterranean soil treatment or a baiting system? By the price quoted, I suspect the bait system. That is expensive everywhere and does require continuous follow-up service. I’ve only performed sub-soil treatment for subterranean termites. If drywood termites are a threat, then I won’t be much help. If sub-termites are the potential issue, then Termidor would be an excellent choice. Do you have termites? How did Orkin get involved? A soil treatments longevity depends on many factors that I don’t want to address until more info.
> 
> If your wood is “treated”, what was it treated with? Do you have any paperwork/labels/chemical info on it? What was the “target” of the treatment? Insects? Fungus?


Yeah there are a lot of things to consider, you are right... I called Orkin because they do my pest control. I'm in south Florida and I think the structure is metal minus the roof. The wood was "treated" but the Orkin guy even said that only lasts 5 years or so, he is probably right and they probably did a half as*ed job of treating it. I don't have info on this unfortunately. $2,000 seems really high I was expecting around $500, what do you guys think? Should I just call some other reputable companies trying to get a lower price?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Drywallhelp said:


> Yeah there are a lot of things to consider, you are right... I called Orkin because they do my pest control. I'm in south Florida and I think the structure is metal minus the roof. The wood was "treated" but the Orkin guy even said that only lasts 5 years or so, he is probably right and they probably did a half as*ed job of treating it. I don't have info on this unfortunately. $2,000 seems really high I was expecting around $500, what do you guys think? Should I just call some other reputable companies trying to get a lower price?


 
Well, common sense would dictate that:wink:


----------



## Drywallhelp (Jul 22, 2011)

Who else is reputable? Terminix?


----------



## bjmarchini (Aug 5, 2011)

I am getting scammed by terminix the same way. Turns out I have a friend who does this in Florida that used to work for Terminix. They basically upsell you big time. Most reputable places will charge 500-1000. They all use the same thing, termidor. Baits are only used if it will interfere with drinking water. So if you have a well directly under your house or right along the property, they use baits which require quarterly maintenance. If the well is 15+ feet away, they would use termidor.

You can buy it online yourself for about $1/square linear foot. It lasts 10 years.


----------



## autx790 (Aug 30, 2009)

If it's metal framed, and you do get termites, i'm not sure they'll cover you. They typically only cover subteranian termites and fermosen (not sure spelling). So if you get them in the attic, the chance is, they aren't coming from the ground and you probably wont be covered. I believe the majority of termites you get need a water source to the wood, so if the house is sealed up well from any water infiltration then I'd think you'd be better off saving that money and doing self treatments. Drywood termites dont need wet wood, but they aren't covered any way. My terminix guy said if i ever got those he'd do some treatments for me, but technically they aren't supposed to unless you pay for it (extra).


----------



## Carraway (Oct 26, 2011)

Best thing is to check the outside of your home and any portion on your lowest level that is touching the ground...If there are any signs of mud tubes, then companies will typically raise the price closer to your Orkin estimate and then you definitely need the treatment. Living here in the northeast, most of ours are subterranean and surface through tubes and our homes only need protection or treatment if there's evidence. Is it common down in Florida to simply have preventative termite care? If not, wait until you see evidence, especially if you have metal studs. They will, however, eat anything made of cellulose--drywall, plaster, wood, siding, rafters, sheathing, even insulation and shingles. We purchased and had a termite inspection, which found no evidence. Six months later I replaced a light fixture on the garage and found literally no studs remaining, sheathing eaten, and insulation nibbled through...so keep in mind that even the terminus/Orkin experts can miss.


----------



## wce1998 (Nov 4, 2011)

HI everyone

I'm a Pest Manager from Australia. I am also a qualified trainer and assessor in the industry over here in the land of Oz, although I no longer do that I actually run my own business now.

I was reading through the posts with interest. Here in Australia, (subterranean) termite treatments around the perimeter of a house can cost anywhere from $15 a linear metre up to $99 a linear metre depending on the company and product you use.

Here in Oz there are alot of not-so-professional operators who do cheaper work, but they take short cuts to offset the price. They dont apply the chemical at the manufacturers recommended rate or as directed. 

Quite often I'll get called to a job where the client has had me to do an inspection a year or two ago, but they didnt implement my termite management plan. They went for someone cheaper, only to have termites attack their homes and the original pestie doesnt want to help, or has gone out of business.

Termidor is the bees-kness of chemicals, but it costs money. Most houses require 5 litres of Termidor to treat effectively as per the label. Thats $900 of chemical (at cost in Australia) without accounting for labour, drill bits, shovels, fuel etc etc etc. 

When considering your house is your biggest investment usually, do you really want to save a few hundred dollars only to have your roof fall in on you later down the track? And if you do go for a cheaper company, it's worthwhile to ask to see the chemical go in the tank, ask for a copy of the product label to make sure its mixed and applied correctly.

I'm sure if you ask for those things the cheap companies will not be doing your work, they'll be leaving your house quicker than they arrived.

As for metal framed houses, what are your kitchen/bathroom/laundry cabinets made from? What are your skirting boards made from? Do you have carpet in the house? 

Take care all and good luck to you Carraway. :wink:


----------

